# Pee rock training? How



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got my first rat sense i was 9. Mochi on the 14th of september. And im already trying to poopy train her.... No success yet. And i herd theres something called a pee rock 

What is this pee rock 
And how do you train them to use itv
And is it hard to do so 

I would really enjoy finding this out cuz my mom flipped when she found out i had gotten another rat and she hates the smell and mess 

She comes into my room every day and stiks her nose as close as she can to smell her and then complains... Shes threatening to give her to her co-workers friend  

I know she will do it to cuz she gave my first rat to a reptile person after she had babys and shes that heartless 

Shes been trying to get rid of my cat to -.- 

Point is if shes pody trained it be easier to clean up daly so i don't run into drama 

Ps: if she gives my rat away im kidnaping her dog and hiding her at my bf's house 
The dog is 15 years old and i love her so she will be ok and mom loves her more than me so it will hurt when i tell her i "took her to pound" 

It will be war!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Pee rock: you put a rock in and they pee on it....it's weird but it's like a natural thing, they just pee there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

mochi said:


> Ps: if she gives my rat away im kidnaping her dog and hiding her at my bf's house
> The dog is 15 years old and i love her so she will be ok and mom loves her more than me so it will hurt when i tell her i "took her to pound"


I... don't think that would be the best thing to do, for anybody's sake. Have you tried talking things out with her and compromising?

A pee rock is basically just a rock that you put into your rat's cage. Rats like to pee on rocks so if you put a pee rock in your litter pan it might entice your rat to use it.


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

i have talked to her shes kinda heartless towards my pets and she has giving my last 2 pet rats away when i was young to people who have snakes and reptiles. 
i dint relis what thay did to my rats till i got older and asked mom about it she replied "used them as food to help save the life of another animal..... i told her about the triad she would do if i find my pets missing agine 
i wouldn't get ride of my dog just scare her to show I mean it and i don't think that it will come to that.

awesome ill have to get a nice smooth rock for my rats bumm lol  thank you


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

awesome thank you. that seems easy hope my rat will go for it :3


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you get a somewhat rough one it'll file their claws too....my mom wanted me to give my rat to my uncle, I know how you feel  that still horrible though but yeah rock=pee rock in rat world


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

awwwe hope you dint give it to him .. two in one awesome thank you so helpful


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Any poo or bedding they peed on move it to the litter tray and they'll soon catch on. If you do it right it should take them a couple of days. Instead if a natural rock I use a reptile feed bowl for then to pee on
And it works. It's a bowl
Shape so you can put litter in too
View attachment 80674



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

mochi said:


> awwwe hope you dint give it to him .. two in one awesome thank you so helpful


Nope, I tore a page out of my brothers book and threw a fit til my grandma let me have her over here, don't get me wrong I love their snake, but I love my rat more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nagger (Aug 28, 2013)

Um, I know this is outside of the range of your question, but judging by what you have said, it seems very irresponsible to get a rat when you can't guarantee its place in your home. When it comes down to it, your mom is your legal guardian and you seem to be a minor, whatever you consider yours is hers in her house. Why not wait a few years when you can live on your own and guarantee the safety of your pets. In the end, even though your mom gets rid of your pets, it is on YOU for not even discussing it with her in the first place.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

nagger said:


> Um, I know this is outside of the range of your question, but judging by what you have said, it seems very irresponsible to get a rat when you can't guarantee its place in your home. When it comes down to it, your mom is your legal guardian and you seem to be a minor, whatever you consider yours is hers in her house. Why not wait a few years when you can live on your own and guarantee the safety of your pets. In the end, even though your mom gets rid of your pets, it is on YOU for not even discussing it with her in the first place.


YOU must have logical parents who say exactly what they mean, I'm assuming the op has a mom a bit like mine "a rat? Yeah rats are cool! Of course you can have a rat!" Not even two months later "you should give your rat to Eddie to feed to his snake since you clearly don't want it" ( when I very clearly DID want her)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nagger (Aug 28, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> YOU must have logical parents who say exactly what they mean, I'm assuming the op has a mom a bit like mine "a rat? Yeah rats are cool! Of course you can have a rat!" Not even two months later "you should give your rat to Eddie to feed to his snake since you clearly don't want it" ( when I very clearly DID want her)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, OP mentions that she had a bad experience with her mom and her previous rats, but then went ahead and got one anyway. To me that is UNJUSTIFIABLE. I had rats as a kid too, and my mom was ok, after they passed away I wanted more, but my mom said no and I respected that. 10 years pass and I have been living on my own and feel secure in income and housing, I then got rats. Rats that I can take to the vet when needed, and that no one can take from me. 
Come on now.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

She said she had them when she couldn't even understand where thy went, he probably thought that since mom would no longer be primarily responsible for the rats, and she said it was ok, that it'd be ok


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

nagger said:


> Um, I know this is outside of the range of your question, but judging by what you have said, it seems very irresponsible to get a rat when you can't guarantee its place in your home. When it comes down to it, your mom is your legal guardian and you seem to be a minor, whatever you consider yours is hers in her house. Why not wait a few years when you can live on your own and guarantee the safety of your pets. In the end, even though your mom gets rid of your pets, it is on YOU for not even discussing it with her in the first place.


I agree with you 100%. Especially since I just saw that he/she posted in the Adoption Center forum looking for another rat. It's none of my business, but I'd hate to see not one, but TWO rats ending up as snake food


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

To everyone on here and me and her talked it out i had told her a few months ago that i was getting a pet and she calmed down 
Im 19 going on 20 soon and we worked out an agreement i give my mom 20 for the extra animal in the house and she leaves me alown 
She agreed for me to get another and oddly enuff shes kinda excited and starting to like her 

She hasn't complained about any smell sense we talked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup.....sounds like my mom, anyway, let us know how your new rat is when you get it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

thank you Grawrisher we made an agreement and evan how messed up her mind is sometimes she is getting 20 a month from me witch is ok. i have means to pay for vet food and anything she needs. 
she should keep her word and be ok with her.

and i will be updating with lots of pics stories in blog and everything :3 thank you for understanding my mom weard how you did.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm glad it worked out for you! My mom wa going to charge me sizable rent to move back in with her after college last year, but charges my aunt, her 3 kids and her husband absolute nothing and they took all my stuff and my room and abuse what they haven't officially "taken" so I understand nonsensically moms


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow I just tried it and it REALLY works. They started peeing on the rock instantly! This is going to make cleaning the cage so much easier and my room wont smell like pee anymore, thank you so much!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I know! Who knew rocks were magical?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

wooooow  thats not nice whelp lucky we are growing up to be more sensible then our mothers XD


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

It worked for a day then I did fleece laundry and they peed everywhere all over again...


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

Eh, just keep at it. They'll always mark a little bit. 

Did you wash the rock as well?


----------

